# Leopard geckos from petsmart?



## finnfinnfriend

Are they really that bad? I mean, my local reptile store has them but they are more expensive and they don't seem to take much better care of them. I want to support my LRS but why pay $20 more for possibly nothing? So does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## mkayum

I bought Nemo when she was a tiny baby from Petco. She and her siblings were new arrival. She was on sale and I paid 15$ for her. The reg price for it is 30$. 

You mean 20$ a leopard gecko or more than just 20$?


----------



## finnfinnfriend

No I meant the "fancy" leopard gecko at petsmart are usually on sale for $30 whereas the fancy leopard geckos at my LRS are $50 /:


----------



## purplemuffin

"fancy" is such a silly word. That just means it's a morph and they don't know what. If you can find a local reptile expo you can find those 'fancies' (which are usually just hypos) for about 15-20 dollars) and quite a few other options as well. 

They are also healthier. I've done fecal tests on all of our leopard geckos at our petsmart and they are all LOADED with parasites..All of them are going to need medication to get better, so I feel bad for those who buy them, because it's going to be more than 30 dollars in the long run.

Reptiles generally aren't healthy from petstores, sadly. Even local reptile stores often have pretty unhealthy animals. Breeders or rescues usually have more affordable and healthier animals.


----------



## Olympia

Leopard gecko for $30? Why is everything so cheap in the USA? Pet stores here sell them for at least $80-100 for a regular.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

purplemuffin said:


> "fancy" is such a silly word. That just means it's a morph and they don't know what. If you can find a local reptile expo you can find those 'fancies' (which are usually just hypos) for about 15-20 dollars) and quite a few other options as well.
> 
> They are also healthier. I've done fecal tests on all of our leopard geckos at our petsmart and they are all LOADED with parasites..All of them are going to need medication to get better, so I feel bad for those who buy them, because it's going to be more than 30 dollars in the long run.
> 
> Reptiles generally aren't healthy from petstores, sadly. Even local reptile stores often have pretty unhealthy animals. Breeders or rescues usually have more affordable and healthier animals.


Yeah I know what they mean by "fancy". My LRS breeds them themselves.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

So i was hoping you would give me some guidance as to my LRS has good leos since they are breeders?


----------



## purplemuffin

Just be aware when buying from petsmart you risk them needing vet treatment, which would cost extra. They could be fine, but most have worms.

If you do go to get the petsmart ones--no rescues. Get the healthiest ones you can find--clear eyes, no stuck sheds, thick tails, fat bellies. 

Make sure you have a bowl of pure calcium ready--no D3 in the bowl. Pure calcium only. A little baby will need plenty. Still dust their food with calcium+D3 and vitamins often. 

Keep the enclosure CLEAN! Worms are shed in their feces, and being around feces means that the worms keep building in their system. If you get one that is wild caught, keeping the enclosure clean as you can will help prevent the worms from taking over, and a healthy leo is better able to fight off these kinds of problems.

If they still refuse to gain weight despite proper conditions, they may need dewormers at the vet. You won't need to bring the leo in, just bring in a fresh fecal sample. Usually somewhere between 15-30 dollars. Then you will know if there are worms you need to treat. But you will need to have it measured by weight, which may mean bringing the leopard gecko to the vet anyway. 

A leo from petsmart could be just 30 dollars...or about 100 or so when you add all the vet bills. 

BUT not all breeders are made equal. Just because your LRS breeds them doesn't necessarily mean they are healthy. 

Go for the healthiest possible to get the best deal, basically. Vet bills are when the cost starts to build up.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Thank you for the advice. I think I'll go to the LRS


----------

